# Help with Farenheit DVD-36 system



## WVMountaineer (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought a used vehicle which has a farenheit dvd-36 system with dual tft-lcd monitors. The whole system is rigged into a Pioneer xm/navtraffic avic d3 player. One of the monitors in the back is very bright (good for daylight viewing but glaring at night), while the other two are way darker but not the same brightness (the one in the back being too dark to watch in bright daylight.) There are two remotes, one for each device. No markings are on the farenheit remote but the pioneer one shows cxc5719.
1. How do you adjust the rear monitors to match? How do you adjust the pioneer monitor to match the back ones?
2. How do you turn off the back monitors when dvd 's are not being played?
3. I have a manual for the pioneer system but not the farenheit system. How can I obain one?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

should be a menu setting to adjust the brightness of each individual monitor. Additionally, each monitor should have it's own seperate power switch to turn them off.


----------



## WVMountaineer (Apr 23, 2010)

Lee, thank you for the response. However, since I do not have a manual, is the menu option through the remote? Also, I do not know where the separate power switches are. The units in the vehicle were mounted into the seatbacks of the front seats by the prior owner, versus being in the head rests. There are no visible controls on them or touch screen options. Do you know where the switches are or where I can obtain a manual?


----------

